# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Cấu hình máy dùng đồ họa khoảng 10tr

## banhmysaigon

anh chị em tư vấn giúp:
hiện tại máy của mình có cấu hình:
+ cpu core 2 1.86ghz
+ ram 1gb
+ vga 512 mb nvidia geforce 6200 
chạy đồ họa hơi yếu
mình muốn ráp máy để dùng chuyên đồ họa 3dmax, photoshop có cấu hình khá nhưng giá cỡ khoảng 10tr thôi (không kèm màn hình).
thanks!

----------


## tungbvit

đơn giản, liên hệ nhé mình sẽ tư vấn cho bạn:
y!m: mauxanhhyvong_codon
e-mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## trangda

mọi người coi giúp cấu hình thế này có ổn không nha:
+ main asus p7h55-v (2.5tr) tặng dvd-rw
+ cpu core i5-650 3.2ghz (3.9tr)
+ ddram3 4gb 1600mhz kington (2.9tr)
+ hdd sata 500gb (1tr1)
+ nguồn arrow 550w (304k)
+ case: patriot soni 3 (361k)
vga thì dùng lại cái vga cũ.
cỡ 11tr thì cũng ráng được, còn nếu không thì dùng con i3 có được không?

----------


## danseoit

> anh chị em tư vấn giúp:
> hiện tại máy của mình có cấu hình:
> + cpu core 2 1.86ghz
> + ram 1gb
> + vga 512 mb nvidia geforce 6200 
> chạy đồ họa hơi yếu
> mình muốn ráp máy để dùng chuyên đồ họa 3dmax, photoshop có cấu hình khá nhưng giá cỡ khoảng 10tr thôi (không kèm màn hình).
> thanks!


chào bạn, về câu hỏi của bạn mình xin được đóng góp ý kiến như sau:

bạn hãy thử tham khảo cấu hình sau đây nhé:
[1] main: msi p43t-c51 98$
[2] chip: intel core2 quad q8300 178$
[3] ram: corsair 2x2gb buss 800mhz - gaming oc 58$
[4] vga: msi n9800gt 512md 132$
[5] hdd: seagate 320gb/ 7200rpm/ cache 16mb/ 7200.12 54$
[6] psu: fsp saga ii 400w - truepower 37$
[7] case: vỏ orient series 8 23$

tổng: 580 $ = 10,556,000 vnđ 

mình nghĩ với cấu hình trên bạn thừa sức chiến đấy các chương trình đồ họa.


hy vọng câu trả lời của mình giúp ích nhiều cho bạn.

----------


## langocthao

mình chỉ tư vấn cho bạn là bạn nên sử dụng chip core i3 trở lên, card màn hình rời 215 trở lên là đồ họa ok rùi!

----------


## hoangchuot

cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều. 
nhưng mình làm đồ họa chuyên nghiệp (kiến trúc sư), dùng photoshop, 3d max, cả render nữa nên cấu hình bạn dangkhoaonline01 tư vấn chắc ko ổn. 
các bạn coi giúp cấu hình mình đề nghị có ổn không?

----------


## nhatlinhit88

mình tư vấn cho bạn về những điều lưu ý khi chọn mua máy sử dụng về đồ họa hay chơi những game khủng ( sát thủ phần cứng ) hay xử lý đa nhiệm . về cấu hình của bạn đưa ra chưa hợp lý về phần bộ nguồn ( nguồn arrow 550w (304k) , một thân thể khỏe mạnh nhưng không thể thiếu trái tim khỏe ) , với lại bạn nên xem xét phần card đồ họa cũ . bạn nên cân bằng lại giữa hiệu năng cpu và ram vì mình thấy bạn chọn vậy là hợp lý nhưng phần mình góp ý chưa hợp lý thì bạn cân nhắc để hiệu chỉnh lại cho bộ máy chạy đồng đều ( và là bạn đồng hành hái ra tiền với bạn )

----------


## jindovn

mình xin điều chỉnh cấu hình của bạn như sau : 

cpu : intel core i3-540 (3.06ghz) ( 2,983,000 vnđ )

mainboard : asus p7h55-v (2.5tr) tặng dvd-rw

ram : ddram3 4gb 1600mhz kington (2.9tr) 

hdd : 500gb samsung sata2 ( 1,054,500 vnđ )

vga : asus en9500gt magic/di/512md2/v2 ( 1,292,000 vnđ )

psu ( nguồn ) : cooler master extreme power 650w ( 1,653,000 vnđ )

case ( vỏ máy ) : patriot soni 3 (361k) 

tổng cộng : 12,743,000 vnd ( tuy có vượt quá yêu cầu của bạn nhưng mong bạn tham khảo ) 

*những phần có chữ màu đỏ là những phần mình điều chỉnh và thêm vào .*

----------


## phongkhamkt1

cảm ơn hesmanit rất nhìu. cấu hình đã ổn nhưng có thể thay thế linh kiện để giảm giá thành khoảng 11triệu không?

----------


## vietnamtui12

bạn có thể điều chỉnh về ram và ổ cứng ( ổ cứng bạn có thể gắn ổ 250gb ) để có giá cả hợp lý . nếu bạn chưa cần card đồ họa thì bạn chưa mua ngay để sau nâng cấp thì giá thành sẽ hạ

----------


## thanhtrang

cấu hình này ok ko anh em:

cpu : intel core i3-540 (3.06ghz) ( 3,102,000 vnđ )

mainboard : asus p7h55-v (2.416.000 vnđ)

ram : ddram3 4gb 1600mhz kington (2.963.00 vnđ) 

hdd : 500gb seagate sata2 ( 1,155,000 vnđ )

vga : 1gb asus eah-4650/di( 1,556,000 vnđ )

psu ( nguồn ) + case: 500w (580.000 vnđ)
dvd - rw sony sata: (480.000 vnđ)


tc: 12.251.000 vnđ
vì ko đủ tiền nên tạm xài nguồn thường, co gì bữa sau nâng cấp nguồn.

----------

